# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Long shot

## nzfubz

Would anyone have a Dawson 2011 mag tuning set I could borrow for an evening? Can pay in beer/wine/whiskey.

----------


## R93

Never heard of one till now. But I will happily accept all your whiskey 😆

Should we buy one as a group if you can't find one?

One of my sps mags is a bit iffy.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Just buy a cz, don't need this type of stuff.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## nzfubz

> Never heard of one till now. But I will happily accept all your whiskey 
> 
> Should we buy one as a group if you can't find one?
> 
> One of my sps mags is a bit iffy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Could be an option, I have asked on the IPSC face plant page too so will see how I go. I don't trust myself with a vice and hammer  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Could be an option, I have asked on the IPSC face plant page too so will see how I go. I don't trust myself with a vice and hammer


I am in if you decide to buy one.

I have one follower that sits funny in the mag and sometimes causes a malfunction on the last 2 rounds.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Just buy a cz, don't need this type of stuff.....


Doesn't the CZ have magazines? 

Send me one of your mags and I will send it back to you so that you will need a jig like this😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

If it's the same as you and a grinder on a trigger, I'll happily send them to you  :Have A Nice Day: 


Stepping back from this kit, what is it trying to achieve ?

----------


## nzfubz

> If it's the same as you and a grinder on a trigger, I'll happily send them to you 
> 
> 
> Stepping back from this kit, what is it trying to achieve ?


Just due to use, dropping etc the feed lips get bent out of shape and width. This lets you shape the feed lips and the pliers let you bend the front and rear so your rounds face the feed ramp correctly and eliminate miss feeds (all going well)

----------


## R93

> If it's the same as you and a grinder on a trigger, I'll happily send them to you 
> 
> 
> Stepping back from this kit, what is it trying to achieve ?


I wish the 2011 trigger mech was as simple to work. (It probably is) Just I haven't worked on one yet so am having to send mine away to a fella that has the skills to get my trigger where I want it. Gun was way to pricey to muck up with a course grinder and rasp that I used on yours 😆

If you ever wanna sell that shadow I want first rights. I could have a play with it in standard div.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> I wish the 2011 trigger mech was as simple to work. (It probably is) Just I haven't worked on one yet so am having to send mine away to a fella that has the skills to get my trigger where I want it. Gun was way to pricey to muck up with a course grinder and rasp that I used on yours 
> 
> If you ever wanna sell that shadow I want first rights. I could have a play with it in standard div.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Standard and Minor aren't the best combination.

----------


## R93

> Standard and Minor aren't the best combination.


True. But I can't get any worse😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> True. But I can't get any worse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Don't speak too soon :p

----------


## R93

> Don't speak too soon :p


Prick! But you're probably right😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

I have been meaning to buy one of them dawson kits for a while now but i consider them a one time use item so never did. Being a real backyard hobby engineer that i am i found the feed lip dimensions online and proceeded to use a small rod to pry the lips apart and to about the right width  :Wtfsmilie: 

Its worked for about 6 months but i should realy just buy the kit and do it properly  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> I have been meaning to buy one of them dawson kits for a while now but i consider them a one time use item so never did. Being a real backyard hobby engineer that i am i found the feed lip dimensions online and proceeded to use a small rod to pry the lips apart and to about the right width 
> 
> Its worked for about 6 months but i should realy just buy the kit and do it properly


That's 3 now.

 I'm keen to pitch in for one.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

Will be $186 nzd landed who else is in, so far  @R93 and me, @Towely?

----------


## R93

> Will be $186 nzd landed who else is in, so far  @R93 and me, @Towely?


There has to be a few other forum members that do not use mouse guns😆





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> There has to be a few other forum members that do not use mouse guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Im keen.

----------


## Ozzy

All this talk of mags got me motivated to give mine a bit of TLC.  A little bit of gentle persuasion with a hammer, some new springs and a touch with the dremel and they're just like new.

----------


## R93

> All this talk of mags got me motivated to give mine a bit of TLC.  A little bit of gentle persuasion with a hammer, some new springs and a touch with the dremel and they're just like new.


Now you don't need the kit ya bum😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> All this talk of mags got me motivated to give mine a bit of TLC.  A little bit of gentle persuasion with a hammer, some new springs and a touch with the dremel and they're just like new.


I'll send ya mine

----------


## Ozzy

And good news, they all function fine after I adjusted them.

----------


## nzfubz

> I'll send ya mine


As i said

----------


## Ozzy

> As i said


As long as they aren't K mags, I have given up on those entirely.

----------


## nzfubz

> As long as they aren't K mags, I have given up on those entirely.


Nah just my originals 2xsti 1xsps and 1 SVI just to be different  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ozzy

> Nah just my originals 2xsti 1xsps and 1 SVI just to be different


You like doing things the hard way.  I'm just using SPS now, once I found that they worked well I just bought a bunch of them.

Ive got one still new in the bag, so I ran the calipers over it to get the feed lip dimensions. Sure enough the 4 I use all the time had spread out a bit.

----------


## R93

> You like doing things the hard way.  I'm just using SPS now, once I found that they worked well I just bought a bunch of them.
> 
> Ive got one still new in the bag, so I ran the calipers over it to get the feed lip dimensions. Sure enough the 4 I use all the time had spread out a bit.


Did the lips take much work.

My SPS ones are not that flexible. 

So if I muck with them without a jig I could wreck them.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> Did the lips take much work.
> 
> My SPS ones are not that flexible. 
> 
> So if I muck with them without a jig I could wreck them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nah bugger all.  Without getting the calipers out to check the actual measurements.  The rear of the mag that holds the round in was 10mm which hadn't changed on the used mags.  It was only towards the front, the new mag was 11.60ish and the old mags varied out to 12.10mm, so just a gentle tap with a soft head hammer to get them closer to spec.

A bit of a whack then measure, repeat till better or broken.  :Grin: 

To be perfectly honest, I haven't had any issues aside from the springs getting tired.  It was mainly because I'm doing a full maintenance check on the gun before France, otherwise I wouldn't have bothered.

----------


## R93

> Nah bugger all.  Without getting the calipers out to check the actual measurements.  The rear of the mag that holds the round in was 10mm which hadn't changed on the used mags.  It was only towards the front, the new mag was 11.60ish and the old mags varied out to 12.10mm, so just a gentle tap with a soft head hammer to get them closer to spec.
> 
> A bit of a whack then measure, repeat till better or broken. 
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I haven't had any issues aside from the springs getting tired.  It was mainly because I'm doing a full maintenance check on the gun before France, otherwise I wouldn't have bothered.


I would have rented ya out my shotty one😆

Cheers for that.

I will have a measure up when I get home but only one has given me issues.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> I would have rented ya out my shotty one
> 
> Cheers for that.
> 
> I will have a measure up when I get home but only one has given me issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Let me know when you have it in front of you and I'll give my mags a measure up to double check what it should be.  Those numbers quoted were from 2 days ago, they may or may not be correct, my memory can be rather porous.

----------


## R93

Will do. Not home for another couple weeks. 
Gunna burn some powder then.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------

